
ViaSat 3 Satellites Will Have More Capacity Than the Rest of the World Combined - gdw2
http://www.satellitetoday.com/telecom/2016/02/10/dankberg-viasat-3-satellites-will-have-more-capacity-than-the-rest-of-the-world-combined/
======
otoburb
The article provides additional clarification to ameliorate the click-bait
title:

 _“Each ViaSat 3 satellite is anticipated to have as much bandwidth as all the
rest of the satellites in the world combined. And that includes all of the
High Throughput Satellites (HTS) that are now under construction,”_

